# How to resin cast wheels



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd like to learn how to cast wheels or find someone who could do some for me. I want to know what's possible as far as detail, what resin is strong enough, etc.


----------



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

That would be HO wheels.


----------



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

*Bought kit*

I ordered the Starter Kit from Smooth-on. I comes with the 300 resin. I'd still like to know if there's a better resin for free standing (fully open) spokes and deep dish outer rims. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Depending on the level of detail your original has, pressure casting is a must as the detail increases. The pressure removes any air trapped in the silicon as you make the mold (referred to in some documentation as de-gassing). The same applies to the resin cast process. The pressure crushes the air bubbles out as the resin cures. I use a paint pressure pot (harbor freight around $25) and depending on the silicone, cure times etc, pressurize the mix at around 30 PSI. Make sure your mold walls are thick enough to withstand the pressure process so you final casts do not distort.

-Paul


----------



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks! I'll probably try some simple ones without pressure, first. As far as the resin is concerned, I assume I need the lowest viscosity I can get. Among those there doesn't seem to be that much difference. Since I'm planning to paint these, I assume the Smooth-cast 300 will work fine. If there's a better choice let me know.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

More important than viscosity is cure time, though you'd be better off using a pressure pot.. You really want to eliminate air bubbles. With a body, a bubble is repairable. With wheels, a perfect looking wheel with one air bubble inside can be worthless. The longer cure time gives the air a chance to escape, especially if you're not using a pressure pot.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I never had an issue casting. I DID have issues drilling the axle hole straight and centered. I pretty wheel is no good to me if I can't race it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

oddrods said:


> I never had an issue casting. I DID have issues drilling the axle hole straight and centered. I *pretty wheel is no good to me if I can't race it*.


Ahem, ....R-R-R.... ! :freak:


----------



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

Milling machine!


----------



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

And lathe!


----------



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

RRR won't give me the diameter I want with low profile tires.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Rrr*

KTM'er, FYI- I was Dis'ing RRR, Not promoting them... their wheels are :freak:


----------



## KTMer (Jul 10, 2013)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> KTM'er, FYI- I was Dis'ing RRR, Not promoting them... their wheels are :freak:


Ahhh... who pays attention?


----------

